# Salt Fork Tues/Weds??



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hoping to hit the ice at SF, anybody been out? Love to hear ice reports! Anybody know about N Salem? DRE, your' cousin been out?? Going to try to get my 1st mess thru the ice in 10 years!! Only small ones so far. Anybody fishing??


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

posted a report in another thread,lots of cats and a musky! cabin bat was slow. old marina area was alot better!!! tuesday is looking good to me, pm me if ya wanna hook up! i'm hoping for a warm enough day to leave the shanty at home, where i am fishing is a long haul but was worth it last week!!will be 2-3 of us...

PS all fish came on castmaster spoons and cicadas in 10-14 fow


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Wave!! Might have to work Tues, so I'll be out Weds.... if I can make it, I'll PM. How big a spoons?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

not sure of the weight but like 1 1/2" long, tipped with a minnow was working good...will see what the temps are as to when i go there, i dont want to drag shanty to the spots and i plan to move around till i find a good bite. just so ya know,i'm NOT targeting panfish!!! i'm chasing polebenders...can get panfish just about anywhere, but true,drag ripping polebenders are way more fun! thats whats so great about SF...lots of spiecies that can get big!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I WALL I - my cousin has not checked the thickness at N. Salem ramp yet. I'll give him a call and see if he plans on checking it out soon.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!! Just finished altering my pirahna Max to hang down in my holes- should work pretty good, looks like weds. for me!! Hope to see some fish on the ice!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

planning on tuesday and wed also...been doing some more mapping and i just might have "the spot" lol...not getting as warm as i had hoped so i found an area that should hold some bigguns yet be close enough to take the shanty...hope to have a good report to share, wish i could figure out how to post pics! ever since an upgrade here a few yrs ago i havent been able to


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm taking Friday off and plan on fishing Friday and Saturday. I've been doing a little map viewing also, and have a couple ideas. The new gas auger should be here this afternoon, so we won't have an excuse for not drilling enough holes at least.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Tues and Weds both will be in the 30's- wish I could get out both days, but Weds is it!! Hope to hear some good reports from Tues!! If anyone has an ice report from N Salem, please post!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Man if I could take some days off right now I would be down there with you. I really want to try that area!


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Sunday afternoon at Salt Fork tried to get down road to cabins, snow plow blocking entrance asked driver if could go down,said no situation going on could not go down. anyone have update. anyway went out of saltfork marina some small bluegills.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Brutus said:


> Sunday afternoon at Salt Fork tried to get down road to cabins, snow plow blocking entrance asked driver if could go down,said no situation going on could not go down. anyone have update. anyway went out of saltfork marina some small bluegills.


havent heard anything, but i'm sure it was a temp closing...when i was there last week it was open and cabins were 80% full, winter rates are decent,lots of kids sledding at golf course...wont make it today due to a funeral so wed and thursday it is...anyone up for wed??? my fishing partner has an interview and no way will the lady go!! i'm not comfortable icing alone even though the ice is pretty thick...have an extra shanty etc if needed...


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wave, thanks again for a great ice trip!! Pulling cats and crappie thru the ice was a ball!! Big lesson learned- MUST GET VEX!!! It was great to meet a fellow OGFer at the lake! Appreciate all the knowledge and info you were willing to pass on! If you ever get a chance to fish with Jeff (WAVEWARRIOR), don't pass it up- great guy to fish with!! I'm at work and he's prolly out pulling more thru the ice as I type.... See ya SOON on the water!!


----------

